# Looking For A Name



## ironman123 (Dec 20, 2013)

This tree was about 18" diameter and about 60 feet tall and this is part of a limb about 8" diameter. Has creamy white, yellow, brown and other colors. Please help identify it.

 

 

 Ray


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 20, 2013)

I wanna say Catalpa but you are a bit south and that bark is different than the samples I know to be Catalpa. Do you have any twig ends, fruit, or leaves?


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 20, 2013)

Greg, the leaves have dropped and been bagged and disposed. I may can get some twig ends tomorrow if they havent hauled them away. These were yard service guys. Said it had "little small" fruit marble size earlier in year. He don't know what it is though. Thanks for looking.

Ray


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 20, 2013)

That rules out catalpa..... they have long bean pod like fruit. Twigs will still help. You can go to dendrology at VT and play with their species identifier tool.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for that suggestion. I can try to look up some other stuff I got.

Ray


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 20, 2013)

Keep in mind the VT site helps ID woody stem plants. 

Using phinds site or wood database is really helpful for wood id.


----------



## phinds (Dec 20, 2013)

staghorn sumac


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 20, 2013)

phinds said:


> staghorn sumac


I think that stuff glows under a black light right paul?? Another cool way to ID wood


----------



## phinds (Dec 20, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I think that stuff glows under a black light right paul?? Another cool way to ID wood


 
Yeah, you're right. Good point. There are some pics on my site of that.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 21, 2013)

Staghorn sumac is a shrub, no way it would be 18" in diameter, looks kinda like the few pieces of Mulberry I have cut...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 21, 2013)

+1 0n the Mulberry


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 21, 2013)

+1 0n the Mulberry


----------



## SENC (Dec 21, 2013)

So that's a total of +2 for the mulberry?


----------



## Nobby40 (Dec 21, 2013)

+3 Mulberry


----------



## DKMD (Dec 21, 2013)

Send me a piece of it... If I keep it in the shop and the sapwood cracks, it's mulberry.


----------



## phinds (Dec 21, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Staghorn sumac is a shrub, no way it would be 18" in diameter, looks kinda like the few pieces of Mulberry I have cut...


 
Yeah, now that you mention it, that is too big for staghorn sumac. I've never seen any over about 8" in diameter


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2013)

After looking through your site and about 5 more, I kinda was leaning toward mullberry myself.

Ray


----------



## phinds (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm still taken by the fact that it looks EXACTLY like staghorn sumac, including the pure white sapwood and the greenish tint on the wood. I've never seen mulberry that looked so much like staghorn sumac but that doesn't mean it can't happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## okietreedude (Dec 21, 2013)

definitely NOT mulberry. mulberry is solid yellow in color, no brown/grey streaking, plus the bark can be an orangey color. when the mulberry has been sitting cut, the yellow turns brown. Im thinking royal paulownia (http://www.paulownia.org/).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a staghorn in my backyard thats 18,or bigger. So they are out there


----------



## Nate Bos (Dec 21, 2013)

staghorn sumac will have a sponge pith,
+4 for mulberry


----------



## phinds (Dec 21, 2013)

jmurray said:


> I have a staghorn in my backyard thats 18,or bigger. So they are out there



In that case, I 100% back to staghorn sumac.


----------



## phinds (Dec 21, 2013)

Nate Bos said:


> staghorn sumac will have a sponge pith,
> +4 for mulberry



Yes, it certainly will. So what? This plank doesn't go through the pith.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 21, 2013)

Anybody have a black light??? It will rule out the sumac if it doesn't glow under the light. I disagree on mulberry. It is yellowish when fresh sawn. The sample is clearly not yellow. It isn't impossible but it certainly would be an anomaly if it turns out to be mulberry. 

New growth (twigs and small branches) on mulberry tree will have a golden brown color and be fairly smooth. If there are any upper branches left of the tree that will also help ID it.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2013)

I don"t know. How about staghorn mullbmac? Or Stagberry.

Ray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, black light is a quick, reliable test. Take a piece into one of those novelty store or poster stores. They usually have a black light or two.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 23, 2013)

The mulberry around here often has dark streaks in it, just like that picture, and the bark matches.....


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 23, 2013)

jmurray said:


> I have a staghorn in my backyard thats 18,or bigger. So they are out there


I would have to see that to believe it, you might have a boon and crocket record...


----------



## jmurray (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## jmurray (Dec 23, 2013)

i was selling it short, near the base its way bigger than 18 inch round. 
i know theres no leaves, but sumac is pretty common around here.


----------



## jmurray (Dec 23, 2013)

after some research im thinking now is when someone tells me its a tree of heaven
after looking i cant tell one from the other.


----------



## Nate Bos (Dec 23, 2013)

phinds said:


> Yes, it certainly will. So what? This plank doesn't go through the pith.


Sorry, I thought pic#2 had the pith running through it. Anyways, I will be interested to see what the consensus is


----------



## okietreedude (Dec 23, 2013)

yea, you got it there. tree of heaven (ailanthus) it is. id know that stinky thing anywhere. very prolific sprouters in fencelines. ive never turned one but cutting them down, they stink. There's a lady around here that used to carve the twigs into Christmas ornaments. Not sure if she's still around and doing it or not.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 24, 2013)

this didn't stink when cut.

Ray


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jumping out on a limb here...Persian Silk Tree possibly.

Just cut a few pieces of this stuff that were in excess of 22" across. Made some awesome bowl blanks, and cut the rest into 2"sq x whatever length it came out to be.

Look towards the center of the photo, the crotch piece is a Persian Silk Tree(commonly mis-named Mimosa). You can also see a few 'chunks' just lower then the center crotch piece.

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0514_zpsd9bc594a.jpg




Scott (worth three guesses) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 29, 2013)

When I make something out of it, I will say it is made from a berry tree.

Ray


----------

